# stör



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

ich muß nochmal nerven  !!! ich möchte in den großen teich ca.17000 l ( 1,5 tief ) einen stör setzen ( sind forellen drinne ) wo bekommt man/frau die ??? und wie groß sollten die beim kauf schon sein ????

lg sonja


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Hallo Sonja, 

es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn Du mal Deinen Teich vorstellst , dann kann man Dir Deine Fragen besser beantworten.
17000 liter halte ich für __ Störe sehr an der Grenze. Gut ist das für den Stör nur, wenn er lange Bahnen schwimmen kann, also Dein Teich eher langgezogen ist. 
Bevor man Störe in den Teich setzt sollte man sich vergegenwärtigen, wo so ein Stör in freier Natur vorkommt und sich dann die Frage beantworten ob man ihm einen ähnlichen Lebensraum auch im Teich bieten kann. 
Störe bekommst Du Haufenweise auch von Privat, weil die Besitzer beim Kauf nicht daran gedacht haben das so ein Tier sehr groß werden kann und der Teich zu klein für die Haltung ist. 
Persönlich würde ich in 17000 liter keinen Stör einsetzen. 
Denk dran, das Störe keinen Rückwärtsgang haben und sich in dicht bewachsenen Teichen oft in Fadenalgen oder Pflanzen verfangen und verenden oder weil der Teich zu klein ist aus dem Teich springen und auf dem Rasen sterben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

hi wolf

das ist mal ein pool gewesen also rund und ohne pflanzen und steine u.s.w. 

lg sonja


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Sonja, 
ein Bild sagt mehr als Tausend Worte... stell den Teich doch mal in einem Extra Thread vor, für alle Fragen rund um Deinen Teich hilft das enorm weiter. 
Wie filterst Du, was fuer Technik setzt Du sonst ein welche Pumpen usw usw ... 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

hi

fotos mach ich gleich ok. großer sandfilter + pumpe 11000 filtoclear + tauchpumpe !

lg sonja


----------



## toschbaer (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Hallo Sonja,
lass es bitte nur bei dem Gedanken!!!!!  :beeten 
Die __ Störe würden warscheinlich verhungern, da die Forellen alles fressen was nach Futter aussieht und schmeckt!(die Regenbogenforellen sind einfach nur gierig)
Ich hatte bis gestern auch eine Bachforelle (20 cm) und eine Regenbogenforelle (35 cm) in unserem Teich.
Ich musste sie herausfangen, weil das Wasser schon 18,5° hatte und die Regenbogenforelle  die Störe tracktierte (die passen nicht zusammen in einen Teich)  
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

 

gilt für __ sterlet das gleiche ??? was ist mit katzenwelsen ???? ich weiß vieleee fragen  

lg sonja


----------



## toschbaer (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

hmmmm   

sorry 

 
LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## AMR (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

katzenwelse find ich persönlich cool...hatte sie selbst mal als sie kleiner waren, habe sie aber dann abgegeben. sie haben zähne und kranke fische fressen sie sozusagen auf. ungutes gefühl sie manchmal im teich zu haben. wenn dann nur mit großen fischen halten. nicht mit goldfischen!

und zum fressen kommen sie meist nur zur dämmerung an die oberfläche


----------



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

 wenn die nur kranke fressen ist es ja ok . und goldis kommen da nicht rein  ! was hast du fur einen untergrund gehabt ???

lg sonja


----------



## AMR (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

hey

ach als untergrund nichts eig. , so der dreck der sich im teich ansammelt, dass man unten eine schlammschicht drin hat^^...habe sie ja vor 4 jahren abgegebn zum freund, der hat einen ca 15000l koiteich und die leben da immernoch (2 stück)


----------



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

ich hoffe mal das es klappt mit den bildern  



http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/3464/dsc01619ze4.jpg

http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/6654/dsc01618nh4.jpg

_EDIT by Annett: Image-Befehl in Link umgewandelt - Bitte beachten: hier sind max 2 Bilder a 800x600 und 100kB erlaubt - keine 550!_


----------



## AMR (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

? da willst du fische einsetzen? 
...1. wird das schlimm aussehen wenn es immer dreckiger wird .. und 2. kann es im winter leichter durchfrieren


----------



## sonja36 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

ich wollte da forellen rein setzen ! ist ja auch noch nicht fertig !

lg sonja


----------



## canis (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

hallo

ein artgerechter lebensraum für fische ist etwas anderes...:crazy  
das ist ein künstlicher pool zum baden, mehr nicht. zudem ist die gefahr des durchfrierens im winter doch recht gross, da die seiten des pools ja direkt mit der luft kontakt haben und damit noch schneller abühlen. 

fische und andere wassertiere brauchen nicht bloss ein becken mit wasser drin, sie brauchen einen lebensraum!!! dazu gehören je nach art auch abwechslungsreiche ufer- und sohlenstrukturen sowie eine bepflanzung. sowas liesse sich in dem becken nur sehr schwer erreichen. 

LG
David


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Ist es noch nicht fertig ? Oder sind Forellen schon drin ? Erst schreibst Du es sind welche drinne und dann kommen se erst noch rein. 
Ich finds immer wieder lustig, wie sich hier Leute versuchen durch Korrigierte Aussagen zu rechtfertigen. 

Du musst Dich hier nicht rechtfertigen, aber wenn Du eine Frage stellst, wirst Du hier in der Regel mit der Wahrheit konfrontiert. Auch wenn die nicht immer das ist was man hören möchte
Sowohl Dein Teich, als auch Dein Filter sind nicht für Fischhaltung geeignet. 
Also die Forellen ab auf den Grill und lass das mit dem Stör ! 

Nimms bitte nicht übel, aber für die Fische und für Dich ist das auf Dauer wirklich besser. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## sternhausen (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Hallo sonja
Wenn du von deinem Plan absehen würdest, dann würdest du dir und den Fischen einen riesen Gefallen machen.
Das funktioniert wirklich nicht.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Hallo,

ich wollte noch was zum Thema __ Katzenwels beisteuern:

das sind die übelsten Räuber, die man sich in einem Gewässer vorstellen kann. Im Gartenteich fressen sie einfach alles auf was sich bewegt und nicht größer als sie selbst ist. Wenn sie in die Natur gelangen, dann ist die Katastrophe komplett. Sie können sich bei uns vermehren und machen in ihrem Gewässer alles andere Leben nieder (auch große Fische fangen klein an). Jedes Biotop, in das ein Katzenwels eingesetzt wird, ist rettungslos verloren.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Hallo

Also mal ganz ehrlich, in einem Aufstellpool gehören nun wirklich keine Fische rein. 
Man kann es evtl. als Notlösung nehmen wenn man bereits einen Teich hat den man vergrößern will um die Fische für 2 bis 3 Wochen unterzubringen. 
Aber mehr nicht.

Und um Gotteswillen keine __ Störe oder ähnliches da rein.:shock 
Solche Fische haben in gewöhnlichen Gartenteichen unter 80.000 L nix verloren, da ihnen der Lebensraum fehlt. 
Von einem Poll braucht man gar nicht erst reden.

Ich finde es wirklich erschrecket, auf was für Gedanken manche Leute kommen nur um sich Fische zu halten.
Man sollte immer noch bedenken, dass es sich um Tiere handelt und diese sollte man halbwegs artgerecht halten.

Also bitte den Gedanken mit dem Pool direkt wieder vergessen. Da gehören keine Fische rein.

Nutzt ihn lieber zur Abkühlung bei solch warmen Tagen wie jetzt gerade.


----------



## Dombo (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Hallo,

ein Aufstellpool (wenn er nicht im Boden versenkt ist) gefriert in kalten Wintern durch.
... nee, sowas ist völlig ungeeignet als Fischhälterung, da hast Du sicher nur Ärger damit, ...mach Dir lieber nen vernünftigen Teich.


----------



## sonja36 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

ok. ich werde den bagger holen !!!  

lg sonja


----------



## PyroMicha (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

Jetzt will ich auch mal was beisteuern...

den Pool willst du aber nicht "eingraben" oder?
Der dürfte dafür nicht geeignet sein.
Die Erde kann von den Seiten einiges an "Druck" ausüben.
Dann besser gleich vernünftig mit Folie und entsprechendem Filter  .


----------



## AMR (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*



			
				Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich auch mal was beisteuern...
> 
> den Pool willst du aber nicht "eingraben" oder?
> Der dürfte dafür nicht geeignet sein.
> ...



jo das geht auf keinen fall


----------



## sonja36 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: stör*

hi

nee wenn mit folie !!! ich muß nur noch nee idee haben wo . wegen der hunde und schafe ;-)

lg sonja


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: stör*

lang lang ist es her und da bin ich wiedermal. Lustig was sich hier so tummelt, entwickelt sich wie ein echtes Biotop, dieses Forum. Macht mans größer hat man auf einmal doppelt soviel Besatz  

Naja egal, mal zum Thema. Mir scheint die Idee, einen Teich haben zu wollen, alles in allem noch recht jungfräulich und unausgereift liebe Sonja. Zuerst nen Pool übrig gehabt, nach reiflicher Überlegung feststellen müssen, dass es damit nichts wird und nun mit der Brechstange ein Loch graben....
Mal am Rande, so ein Pool hat in der Regel ca. 8000L Wasserinhalt und kann durchaus eingegraben werden, kommt immer drauf an wo und wie man das macht. Dann gibts ja noch Menschen die ständig die Größe anderer Teiche bemängeln, bezüglich dem Besatz und einen Koiteich mit 9000L Wasser Ihr eigen nennen. Sowas fängt in meinen Augen auch erst bei 10.000L an und das ist schon die extremste Untergrenze, schon allein wegen dem stabilsten Gleichgewicht. Dir liebe Sonja, möchte ich allerdings ans Herz legen, deinen Teich ausführlicher zu planen, Hilfe dabei kannst du durchaus hier im Forum erlangen. Also mach dir Gedanken zum Ort, zur Größe, was willst du für einen Teich, was soll hinein, usw. Das ganze fängt schon bei den unterschiedlichen Anforderungen der Fische bzw generell Lebewesen an (viel Sonne = hohe Temp, wenig Sonne bzw Schatten = kühleres Wasser)... Sowas sollte von Anfang an bedacht werden. Wem nützt es ein Loch zu graben, alles fertig zu haben und am Ende die Fische im eigenen Saft zu kochen, nur weil der Schatten spendende Baum, noch am wachsen ist.
Zuletzt denk bitte daran das Fische Lebewesen sind und Lebewesen wollen und brauchen einen Lebensraum. Also wähle die Fische bitte dem geschaffenen Lebensraum entsprechend aus, oder schaffe den Lebensraum den dein Wunschfisch haben möchte.
Alles in allem glaube ich, hast du noch einiges an Plangungsphase vor dir, bevor du auch nur daran denken solltest, die Schaufel in die Hand zu nehmen.

MfG Phil


----------

